# Gummistiefel flicken



## Schulti (6. Dezember 2002)

Hi!
Weiß jemand vieleicht zufällig wie und mit was ich am besten meine Gummi&acute;s wieder flicken kann???? ;+ 
Funzt Flickzeug vom Fahrrad??? ;+ 

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!


----------



## ollidi (6. Dezember 2002)

> Weiß jemand vieleicht zufällig wie und mit was ich am besten meine





> Gummi&acute;s wieder flicken kann????



Wo ist die BFF??????? :q :q :q

Aber mit Fahrradflickzeug würde ich es mal probieren. Oft hast Du auch bei Schlauchbooten Flickzeug dabei. Das dürfte sogar noch besser sein.


----------



## schelli (6. Dezember 2002)

Ja Fahrradflickzeug ist die EINZIGE Möglichkeit, würde mir 
aber überlegen ob du Dir nicht neue Stiefel zulegst weil auf dauer bringt das nix !   
Es kommt immer auf die Gummimischung der Stiefel an ob das 
Flickzeug hält. Normalerweise klebt das schon. :q


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Dezember 2002)

Es gibt son Zeug zum Kaltverschweißen von Fußbodenbelägen. Das könnte auch bei Gummi(Stiefel) funktionieren.
Uli


----------



## wolf (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

wenn die &quot;Gummi&quot;-Stiefel aus PVC (Plastik also) sind, nützt dir Fahrradflickzeug ungefähr genauso viel wie ein Nashorn in der Badewanne.
Erkennt man daran, dass PVC-Nähte  geschweisst sind, Gummi dagegen geklebt.

Einzig mir bekannte Alternative bei Rissen in PVC ist Zusammennähen mit festem Zwirn (od. dünner Geflochtener), dannach satt beidseitig mit Sekundenkleber verstreichen. Eine solche Reperatur hat bei mir mal über zwei Jahre gehalten.


Gruß

PS: Fussbodenkleber (ist ja für PVC) hörtt sich natürlich auch gut an


----------



## alfnie (13. Dezember 2002)

... flicken, Gummi ?

Wooow, das nenn ich kostenbewusst  !

Ich flicke die nie, 
ich kauf&acute; mir immer &acute;nen 3-er oder 10-er Pack ! 

Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------



## druide (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gummistiefel flicken*

hallo, ein stiefel von meiner Neoprenhose hat einen Riss jemand eine idee wie man das vernünftig reparieren kann ?


----------



## AndreasG (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gummistiefel flicken*

Für mich gibt es nach langem suchen nur einen Kleber der, egal ob nun Gummi, Naturkautschuk oder PVC, wirklich gut ist.
Der hier ist zwar nicht unbedingt billig, dafür halten die geklebten Sachen ewig. Zwingend erforderlich bei der Verarbeitung ist ein gut belüfteter Raum, ansonsten haut einen der Härter ( Trichlorethylen ) aus den Socken.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sapa59 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gummistiefel flicken*

ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit "Stormsure" gemacht! müßte es eigentlich im Fachhandel geben. wird im Großhandel von Jenzi und VMC (Cannelle) angeboten. Hab damit Kautschuk (Gummi), PVC, Neoprene, Leder, Stoff, ... geflickt. z.B. Stiefel, Angelschirm, Zelt, Angelweste, Driftsack, Wathose, Wanderstiefel...mußt die Klebestelle vorher schön saubermachen und sicherheitshalber mit Waschbenzin oder Aceton entfetten. Dann hält Stormsure länger als der Rest


----------

